# In Illustrator zeichnen...



## knorke (11. März 2003)

EDIT:

Ok das hat sich soweit erledigt... jetzt meine neue Frage.  

Wenn ich in Illustrator mit dem Zeichenstift Werkzeug Pfade erstelle und diese nur ganz leicht schräg verlaufen - etwa 5 Grad - werden diese (sehr) unscharf.

Ist das normal?


----------



## Hercules (20. März 2003)

ja das ist eigentlich normal, weil dein monitor ein relativ großes raster haT... also wenn du das dann ausedruckst, mussten die linien wieder ok aussehen...


----------

